# Still no sign of the Stream on Amazon



## Rebate_King (Nov 10, 2004)

Starting to wonder if the Stream wil only be available via TiVo.com or from Best Buy. If that is the case, I won't wait for a price break, because chances are it will be a long time for either of them to drop the price. 

Now if it shows up on Amazon, I can see the price dropping fairly fast through them. PLus I get free shipping and no sales tax when I buy from Amazon.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

If Best Buy has a 10% coupon you will at least be able to get that discount. They don't send the coupons out as often as they used to, but I hope they send out at least one more 10% off coupon this year. Although two would be even better. One for the stream and one for the Mini.


----------



## DCleary (Dec 20, 2008)

Oct. 15th


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

DCleary said:


> Oct. 15th


Cool. Now lets see how long before it drops on price. I predict we see $109 or less by Nov 15th.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

As far as I can tell, Amazon is not offering it. If you look it is sold by other merchants, not Amazon.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

danjw1 said:


> As far as I can tell, Amazon is not offering it. If you look it is sold by other merchants, not Amazon.


It was available from Amazon for pre-order and I added it to my Cart but did not place the order. It now shows in my Cart as

"This item is no longer available from the seller you selected."

It could be that it was offered by mistake or the pre-orders sold out.


----------



## rickydee (Nov 21, 2006)

Anyone else have their order cancelled by amazon today?

"Hello,

Due to a lack of availability, we will not be able to obtain the following item(s) from your order:

"TiVo TCDA94000 Stream Digital Video Recorder"

We've canceled the item(s) and apologize for the inconvenience. If you see a charge for the canceled item, we will refund you within 1-2 business days..."

What gives? That was pretty disappointing from amazon - to cancel and not give an option to wait??


----------



## rickydee (Nov 21, 2006)

FYI - Given Amazon cancelled - Crutchfield had seven in stock so ordered one there w/free 2 day shipping. :up:


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo may be trying to lock the price to MSRP and Amazon didn't want to agree to that so they just dropped the product completely. Or maybe they refused to sell it until the app worked on Android and was compatible with their Kindle Fire?

Dan


----------



## rickydee (Nov 21, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo may be trying to lock the price to MSRP and Amazon didn't want to agree to that so they just dropped the product completely. Or maybe they refused to sell it until the app worked on Android and was compatible with their Kindle Fire?
> 
> Dan


Still not very nice by Amazon - so they lost a sale for now - will be really annoyed if it comes back in stock in a few days too!!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Amazon has a couple requirements when it comes to listing items and that may have been the issue. I know Ceton ran into issues getting Amazon to initially list the InfiniTV4. 

TiVo may still not have a ton of stock so may not be offering it to Amazon. All the Amazon listings have been from third party vendors iirc.

I could see it show up after the holidays.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Amazon had it listed as an option for pre-order directly from them, not a 3rd party, for a few days. rickydee must have jumped in while it was available.

Dan


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Ahh I missed that. I only saw the Weaknees listing on Amazon originally for preorder.


----------



## rickydee (Nov 21, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Amazon had it listed as an option for pre-order directly from them, not a 3rd party, for a few days. rickydee must have jumped in while it was available.
> 
> Dan


Exactly right - Amazon was the seller not a 3rd Party - and it was advertised as pre-order now - think that was on October 9th - and said available on the 15th - instead cancelled on 16th! :down: Crutchfield shipped already so moot now.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

Ours did... so let me rephrase the question... did anyone actually get one shipped from Amazon?

When ours was canceled, my wife made a good point... with the failure rate on these so high, maybe it would be best to get it from a local best buy instead of Amazon.


----------



## rickydee (Nov 21, 2006)

received mine today and seems to be working fine so far. 60 day guarantee so hope it fails soon if it is going to.


----------



## Ron DeGumbia (Sep 18, 2012)

at the time of this posting, I show weaKnees listing Tivo Stream on Amazon with 9 units left available


----------

